# depth finder general question.



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

Got a quick question that i am not completely clear on. Who uses the depth/ Fish finder and the sonar down scan imaging together? Can the down scan give you depth readings as well? I have a Lowrance HDS 7 with the side/ down scan transducer. It also has the depth/ fish finder transducer bonded to the bilge box in my boat. Do I really need both?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Depends on how old your unit is. Down scan was an add on in the beginning.


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

It has 2 separate transducers if that makes any difference. I am pretty clueless about the depth finders/ GPS's. I have really considered just selling it but there are screws in the transom and I could get some use from the GPS if I buy the card for eastern NC. Plus it is wired for the engine information on the unit as well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think down scan and depth had two transducer 
if it works, use it


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> I think down scan and depth had two transducer
> if it works, use it


If it's on a Chittum, it's worthless in 4"
Can't help myself


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> If it's on a Chittum, it's worthless in 4"
> Can't help myself


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Lowrance can register down to about 1' then i dont need it. Matter of fact i only use it when i can't see the bottom


----------



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

That is my thought. I am 80% of the time fishing in the marsh or flooded grass, which the depth finder or imaging is pretty pointless for me. I can use the depth finder fishing for trout finding deeper holes in th winter.
The GPS side of it could come in handy when I travel fishing in water I dont know.


----------

